# ~Backwoods Style Build



## sirchunkus

Frame with inside wall and half of the racks welded in:


Chimney seam weld and welds on opposite side of back wall where the racks are located:


Side view of inside wall:


Angle scrap welded into to seal off chimney bottom:


View from top of inside wall:


----------



## sirchunkus

Spacers on side wall to support middle wall:


Insulation in bottom (2" thick Super Wool)


Getting too heavy to move, decided to add cart with wheels:


Cart to smoker connection (L1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16 with 3/8" dia x 2" hex bolts:


Vent holes drilled through inside wall with step drill into chimney (a large rectangular hole was torch cut into the chimney before inside wall was installed at the location where the holes were to be drilled):


----------



## mballi3011

It looks like you are doing one fine job. You will definatly love it when it's done for sure. Thanks for all the Qview too.


----------



## sirchunkus

Finished putting racks in:


Middle wall panels welded in (view from backside):


Studs to hold insulation in place on side panel (0.25" dia x 3/4"):


Studs to hold insulation in place on back panel:


Insulation on sides and top:


Insulation on back side:


----------



## sirchunkus

Materials (mild steel):
(1) 24' stick of 1"x2" rectangular tubing
(2) 24' sticks of 1"x1" square tubing
(5) 4'x8' sheets of 16ga 
(1) 2' wide x 24' roll of super wool (like kaowool, but dissolves in bodily fluids thereby making it much safer to work with. Got it on Ebay)

Welding process:
MIG (GMAW for you new age guys)

Labor to date:
4 hours producing drawings
20 hours fabricating

Expected total labor:
28 hours

Weight:
~350#

Cost to date:
$315 (compared with $2900 for base Competitor model Backwoods smoker)

Expected total cost:
~$600 (still need to get a clip gasket, add a power draft control, and get a piece of stainless sheet for a table top on the side of the smoker)


----------



## andywhite

That's way cool!


----------



## lepcur

Looking good man.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## sirchunkus

I made PDF's of my plans, but the file is ~1Mb. Anybody know how to post a large pdf?


----------



## chefrob

great build so far.........thx for sharing!


----------



## pineywoods

Awesome build keep the pics coming


----------



## richoso1

Sounds like you have a well greased plan, the pics are great. Congrats on your determination and your skills.


----------



## hookup

Really got some talent on this board.

Thanx for sharing and keep post'n pix of the build and when you fire up your first batch of meat


----------



## dennisdocb

You could upload to photobucket and then just post a link to it.

Nice job on the smoker..looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## sirchunkus




----------



## andywhite

At first I thought those were plans for a bank job.

: )


----------



## flyin'illini

Pretty awesome. thanks for posting.  Does the draft work okay?


----------



## jeffrip

That is very nice! You are doing a fantastic job. Have you designed water pan?


----------



## flyin'illini

Probably want to spring for a stainless steel water pan?


----------



## duck killer 1

that is one nice set of plans! and a great build!


----------



## bayouchilehead

That is one awesome build. You've got some mad skills.


----------



## tom37

Fantastic Drawings!!

What are you using to model in? 

I played around with 3-d rendering just a little and it would have taken me 2 years longer to draw it then to just freaking build it. Awesome work both in the drawings and in the craftsmanship. 

If you don't mind me asking. About how much do you have tied up dollar wise so far? I have a stumps clone in my future, just not sure how future its gonna be.


----------



## sirchunkus

*In regards to Tom37's questions:*

The 3D model was done in Sketchup and the drawings were done in AutoCAD.

Total cost is around $375 w/o the digital control and fan. This cost includes the cart that the BBQ pit sits on which has a stainless steel top. Without the cart the price to build just the smoker was around $300. I paid ~50 cents per pound for the steel new. It could definately be done cheaper with scrap.

*In regards to jeffrip's question:*

I had intended to use a full size hotel pan for the water pan. We will see if it fits once its built?

*In regards to flyin'illin's question:*
I don't know how well the draft works. I have not finished building it yet.


----------



## jeffrip

What wall thickness was the tubing? Also I was just wondering if the 16 gauge sheet metal between the firebox and smoke chamber should be a little thicker?


----------



## sirchunkus

The thickness of the square and rectangular tubing was 14ga. The sheet metal between the firebox and the smoke chamber is 16ga. As far as it being to thin... I don't know? Are you asking if it is too thin in regards to it warping do to the heat or for some other reason? Corrosion? Strength to support the water pan? If it does not perform well I can just cut it out and weld in a thicker plate.


----------



## partyshackbbq

I have mine built, 16 ga is fine for the guts. I used 12 ga on the bottom of the firebox because I use a dolley to move mine around. BW's uses 22 ga outside and 18 inside fyi with cheap insulation. Someone that posts here has cooked a comp on it already too. he told me about this post.


----------



## jeffrip

I was just thinking that with the direct heat from the firebox that a little heavier metal on the heat deflector might be a nice upgrade. You can always add to it if it is ever a problem though.


----------



## partyshackbbq

On Mine I used 1/4 and absorbs a lot of heat.


----------



## lennyk

Hi guys,

I am a bit confused as to how a BWS works.

It appears the top chamber is sealed from the bottom but there is a chimney at the back with some holes from the chamber into it.

However how does the heat from the bottom coal chamber get to the chimney ?

Thanks,

L


----------



## pkerchef

Wow awesome drawings . Have you finished this cooker ? If so how well does it do . Some pics of it in operation would be awesome also . Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Build...


----------



## fife

Wow that is a nice build you did.


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome build. Love to see it in action!


----------



## lexoutlaw

pretty bad ass....i have no welding skills


----------



## pkerchef

I think i will build one of these using sirchunkus plans. My neighbor just bought a new welder so let's see how it works. Pkerchef


----------



## bloc004

I am also curious to know how the heat/smoke works on this design as well.  Can someone please explain?


----------



## tom37

bloc004 said:


> I am also curious to know how the heat/smoke works on this design as well.  Can someone please explain?


Its magic......LOL

Just kidding man, I couldn't resist.

The fire is down under in the front usually.

The heat flows up a tube to the top area of the cook chamber.

The exhaust vent hole is most often at or near the bottom but sometimes there is also holes mid-way up to help create even temps.

I have seen these set-up with race-way's like the a maze n smoker and they run fabulous. 

I have never cooked on one of these but I can only imagine that with the PID, guru,or stoker. That they would be effortless to maintain.

Just my 2 cents, and please if I am not on track, someone jump in and correct me.


----------



## michael ark

Yes your right a upright or vertical reverse flow like a back woods or pit maker. I think stubs makes one too.


----------



## bloc004

I am not seeing any tube where the heat moves from the fire to the cook chamber.  I understand the reverse flow and the smoke stack, but I dont see where the smoke and heat is getting to the cook chamber.  Am I blind!!!!!?


----------



## michael ark

The inner wall stops short of top.Thats were smoke comes in and fills the chamber.Then it goes out on a lower vent pipe or stack.The smoke has to go down to get out.


----------



## tom37

I followed a build on the praririe bbq site a while back.

The guy used a commercial frig, the up tubes as well as the stack tube where hidden in the rear wall. Within the space where the insulation goes.


----------



## lvbbqman

Nice clone.  But as I went through the drawings asking myself what I did not know i came up with two questions> What type of smoke chamber door latch assembly did you use?  Also what type of door sealer did you use and how did you attach it?

Thx

LVBBQMan


----------



## gary s

Thanks for the info. This looks liksomething we had in mind. Do you have any more detail on the door and how it fits. Maybe some pictures of the finished smoker. have you smoked on it yet ? if so how did it turn out, hold temp well ? looks like it would not use much fuel (charcoal, woood or both) also if could provide some pictures of the firebox setup. We will probably start building in the next week or so. Cooler weather (we are in east Texas, been pretty hot).

Thank you

Gary S


----------



## gary s

How does the heat and smoke transfer from the firebox to the cooking chamber?

Thanks Gary S


----------



## roller

Nice smoker or bank job...


----------



## africanmeat

Wow what a nice build  .does it smoke well ,is it easy to control the heat? wow


----------



## africanmeat

Wow it looks like a great build is it easy to control the heat well done


----------



## michael ark

The inner wall don't go all the way to the top.So the smoke comes in the top then down to the vent in the back wall.
Reverse flow vertical.


gary s said:


> How does the heat and smoke transfer from the firebox to the cooking chamber?
> 
> Thanks Gary S


----------



## gary s

Have you smpked on it yet? if so how does it work, good heat, maintains heat well please let me know

Gary S


----------



## gary s

After you finished this smoker, How did it cook?  We really liked your idea of the reverse flow vertical but wanted to make sure it worked and held temp. As I said before we are going to start on one probably this next week.

If anybody has any experience with this type of smoker please let me know. We like the vertical, insulated and that reverse flow design really caught our eye. I like the reverse flow concept and they really work well. At least the one we built last fall (Horizontal RF) But the insulated would be a lot better in the cold months, we cook year round rain or shine. Anyway please let me know or if there are any better or different ideas out there.

Thanks

Gary S


----------



## michael ark

The guy who posted this hasn't been active since 5/19/10 but backwood are verry well known smoker at comps.Here is a link to their home site.http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/  We have a dealer here and they are a verry nice smoker.


----------



## gary s

Thanks for the info. Checked out that link, very nice smokers, very nice but we want to build one.


----------



## michael ark

Well i don't meen to sound like a smart a$$ .But their are 13 pages of cad drawing with measurements a parts list and pictures to boot. What more would you need?


----------



## gary s

Dear Smart A$$ I understand the drawings and the Measurments very well I was in the steel erection and fabrication business for over 35 years. I was wondering how well it drafted and held temp. I was also wondering if any one else out there had experienced any problems with this design. I don't wont to build something that doesn't work properly. I have not had much experience with this type of smoker. WE built a reverse flow last fall that works great, because we took time to ask questions and do the research before building, what more I need was just some input on how it works, and I am not trying to be a smart a$$ either. Here is what we built last fall


----------



## phrogs4ever

I don't want this thread to sit idle for too long, I'm real interested in how the finished product turned out.  What type of door latches used, what type of air intake installed, type of cook racks used, type and location of temp probe/thermometer, and most importantly, is it as efficient with charcaol and does it easily maintain stable temps throughout the cook?  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## michael ark

The guy who built this hasn't been on here since 5/2010 look at his profile.Sorry but it's a dead thread


----------



## flyweed

if you're really interested in talking to the guy maybe email him??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





maybe the admins would give you his email address that he created his account with??????

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

flyweed said:


> if you're really interested in talking to the guy maybe email him??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the admins would give you his email address that he created his account with??????
> 
> Dan




Don't think so!


----------



## michael ark

X2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


SmokinAl said:


> Don't think so!


----------



## flyweed

Ok.well then....NEVERMIND!


----------



## n2 bbq

Very good work you did here.


----------



## gary s

What type of insulation did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## michael ark

This is still a dead thread. If you click on sirchunkus . It will bring up his home page and you can see when the last time he was on here. It was 2010.


----------



## badbob

I'm impressed!


----------



## smokenapple

Gosh dang it I have been watching this thread for a while and i think im going to have to do it.  im building this smoker pretty exact to these specs with some of my own mods for a main door and fire door. I should be done with this build in a couple of weeks with some picks and ill let all you know how well it works and finally put an ending to this build where he left off....I wanted to see how this thing performed and im pretty sure this will be WAY better than my Lowes Master Forge smoker so i really dont have anything to lose 








cheers


----------



## msduckhunter

same here....found this cruising the i-net looking for plans for a new smoker and decided to try....I have a BW Fatboy that I've had 10 yrs or so but wanted a bigger one...dont do as much comp cooking as I used to down to a couple times a year now but do the holidays with family and friends...made a whole hog rotisserie last year so i'm gonna do modified version of this one now...started last week...my steel supplier shipped me 11 ga tubing and I've decided the next one will be thin wall tubing...(yes I have 2nd one in the planning...lol) thinwall is plenty strong enough and when using 18 ga sheet metal for the other one has to be EXTRA careful and diligent to have the weld hot enogh to bond with the 11 ga and not accidently burn thru the 18 ga...even with the high cost of new steel today (not shopping but buying from supplier who runs here outa Memphis) i'm in at under &700 for steel, insulation, hinges, latches...I'll post pics as I go but will be slow as I am just building in spare time and only get an hour or so a day unless it's awful slow at work...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok then...  lets get it on...  interested in this myself


PS. let us know if you start a new thread with this build


----------



## msduckhunter

I will.....one thing I added was a charcoal basket in the firebox like a BWS...







made it outa scrap metal I had...some 2 1/2" flat and some angle

then I added the cooking chamber







One IMPORTANT thing I've learned again....be extra sure on your squareness....1/16 off can turn into 1/2-3/4 off 4' down the line..

It's starting to shape up...going back tonight and add the inner wall...maybe make one the doors if I have time....waiting on the Kaowool....bought it on ebay last Friday & havent heard from the guy yet....my weld on hinges and thermometer have made it...vertical latches should be in quick.....


----------



## michael ark

Why don't yo statrt your own thread. Cause your hijacking this one.


----------



## msduckhunter

wow.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..well 1st, since I am using the thread starters plans and building "his" smoker I dont consider this hijacking his thread...as you said earlier the guy just left everyone hanging and quit posting about his success using these plans, 2nd there is no "backwoods style build" heading anymore and 3rd if I am doing something wrong  and a moderator or administrator asks me to stop I will...

got the 2nd skin and 1 door framed out last night..didnt do the mitered cuts on the door because I plan on allowing enough extra metal on the outer skin to bend it and "wrap around" the edges....maybe get the other door framed out today, finish up welding what I've done and then I'm down until the kaowool arrives


----------



## msduckhunter

finished framing the other door. Going to try to finish up welding the seams that are just tacked today, weld on my hinges, then I'll be waiting on insulation to arrive.. talked to the guy I bought the insulation from and it should arrive Monday or Tuesday....with a lil luck it'll smoke Memorial Day....


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## msduckhunter

more delays...got hinges on...seams welded...smoke stack holes drilled....insulation arrived today...they shipped 24"x 2" instead of 24" x 1"...said they would ship correct size today...


----------



## urbanredneck

I'll be interested to see how this bad boy turns out for you man!  I'm thinking I may do a half size clone here in the near future! 

For now i'm going to kick back and watch how it progresses!  Where did you get your hinges/latch mechanisms?


----------



## msduckhunter

got the  334 DE-STA-CO  Vertical Latch Clamps off ebay, got the kaowool and rope gasket off ebay too ......got the hinges, air dampers and thermometers from kck.com


----------



## msduckhunter

and the insulation is on.....now to catch some slack time to go make the bends on the outer skin, door skins, and top and it'll be ready for powdercoating...


----------



## urbanredneck

Looking great man! Thanks for the heads up on the hardware- now I think I'm going to have to find a shop to do the bends for me before I tack it together- may as well see if I can get the sheets water/laser cut for a perfect fit.


----------



## msduckhunter

my 2 cents....next one i do will have welds on the framing/tubing ONLY....all sheet metal I will use steel large head 1/4" rivets on....used a lot of riveting on this one..i have skinned the outer frame & doing doors now...will post up pics later...


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## msduckhunter

Little more triming out and she's ready for the powdercoating


----------



## urbanredneck

You decide to put any wheels on it to move it around or is it sticking in place?


----------



## msduckhunter

I've got wheels for it..holes are drilled but I took thermometer, latches back off and left wheels off for the powder coating...way too heavy to be manhandling...I used 11 ga metal tubing and 16 ga. sheet metal...when I do next one I have decided to use thin wall tubing and 18 or 20 ga. sheet metal except for outer "skin"...the exterior skin basically does not get hot (or at least my Fatboy doesn't) and I will use the "colored" aluminum sheet metal they use on late models and stock cars..that way I dont have to powder coat exterior....and especially since the guy on ebay who mistakenly shipped me the 2" insulation told me to keep it cause return shipping would be more than it was worth to him having already paid for it to be shipped once, which will be double the insulation in this one so exterior shouldnt get hot at all....the 11 ga was a lil overkill I think...thin wall tubing is plenty stout enough for this...I'll just hafta compensate for the additional 1" of insulation in my layout...


----------



## msduckhunter

well she ready for burn-out...plan on that today if I get a chance...try it out smokin' this weekend....


----------



## msduckhunter

and happy I am.....worked perfectly....didnt add any water, opened drafts wide and let her run up over 350 for a couple hrs...added water, left door open to cool down...closed drafts to 1/2 open, held 225 consistently for over 5 hrs, all on 16 # of coals....

I'm in at just under $700....even with using 11 ga tubing and 16 ga sheet metal...which was totally unnecessary...thinwall and 20 ga would have been just as good IMHO and saved some bucks and weight....buying sheet metal and having it sheared at above wholesale was almost 50% of the total expenses.

Only drawback I have now is the weight...this thing is HEAVY...

2 thumbs up and THANKS to Sirchunks, where ever you are for the plans !!!


----------



## flyin'illini

I cooked on the other one mentioned in the thread and now 15 months later am in process of buying it.  Will update folks as I can but I do not get on here much.


----------



## ivanc

Great info here and I for one am glad that the second builder added on to this thread.  Lots to be learned here.

Thanks!


----------



## tucksbbq

Thanks msduckhunter for completing the build and you helpful comments  added to this thread.

I had checked Sirchunks thread (& Great Plans) some time back and it's great to see you continued on where he left.

I'm planning a build at present and will benefit from your valuable information.


----------



## tucksbbq

smokinapple.....did you ever finish your build?

Comments?   Pictures?  How did it cook?


----------



## msduckhunter

glad ya'll enjoyed...I've used it for 7 months now and only problem I've had was door gaskets coming off....a few rivets fixed that problem..It cooks flawlessly...I've got a second build in mind this spring but using scaled down plans...gonna make it about the same size as a Fatboy and use 2" of insulation instead of 1"...When I bought my insulation off ebay the seller sent me a roll of 2" instead of 1" ...when I called him he said it cost too much to ship back so just keep it .....aint gonna let it go to waste


----------



## msduckhunter

new build

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145304/backwoods-style-smoker-build-2


----------



## sirchunkus

Glad to see the plans have worked out well for everyone. It has been a few years since I have been on here. I have been using the pit for awhile now and it has been running great. I will try and get some pics posted of the finished grill soon.


----------



## gary s

We had a similar problem ended up using a tadpole gasket. You can place your screws through the tail portion nice clean look No glue.

Gary


----------



## heinekenbeer

Can anyone verify what kind of size (diameter) the lower vents (fire chamber) needs to be on this build? I´ve seen way bigger vents but they might have been that large because the builder didnt know what size to use and went with larger than necessary? I have the same design going and I am planning to use two 2" ball valves, one under fire and one above. And in the future I can hook up a fan in one of these.













HolySmoke.png



__ heinekenbeer
__ Jan 27, 2015


----------



## hutcho

Is it just me or all the pics dead now? I printed them like a year ago but can't find them now!


----------

